# what is the better amp for a acoustic?



## robert87 (Dec 6, 2007)

I have been searching for a used amp and have found 2 for the same amount. Which would you suggest. Ibanez TA35 30 watt. or Behringer ACX1000. Thanks


----------



## Last_Train (Nov 27, 2008)

have you looked into the Roland acoustic amps , compact .


----------



## Graham (Jan 26, 2007)

I have a Marshall AS50R that is real nice for me. They are discontinued as they have moved to the AS50D model now so can be found used on eBay. I snagged mine for $180, which I think was a steal!!


----------



## monson (Sep 27, 2010)

the behringer wouls be the better of the 2


----------



## mandoman (Jan 11, 2010)

I have the Ibanez TA35 and I love it...BUT when I'm on stage with my 3 member Celtic band with NO drums, the damn thing gets over powered...So, I would go with the more powerful 60 watt Behringer ACX1000.

Have you tried the fender acoustasonic yet? they are great acoustic amps.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I always worry about Behringer quality, but of the two you mention, it looks like the better amp in terms of features for sure. Sound quality and volume is something you'll need to judge for yourself.


----------



## lrocs (Aug 26, 2010)

I use a fender frontman 212r. has very clean setting and 2 diff dirty settings. The thing was only $200 and a bit new but it really puts out. For a cheap amp, its hard to beat. Worth a try anyway, lrocs


----------



## lrocs (Aug 26, 2010)

I use a fender frontman 212r. Forgot to mention it is loud too with 2- 12's. ,lrocs


----------

